
The Hilarity of Microsoft's Bedlam DL3 Mailing List - joshuacc
http://blogs.technet.com/b/exchange/archive/2004/04/08/109626.aspx
======
FrancescoRizzi
Oldie but goodie - thanks for the refresher

